# Are you applying to take the FE or PE exam in Oregon?



## klk (Nov 11, 2009)

Since most people applying to take an exam do not end up dealing with OSBEELS until after they've submitted their application, I wanted to post a warning about a recent change to the rules that will affect you if you fail and need to retake the exam.

A few years ago, OSBEELS changed their deadlines to Dec 1/June 1 because they need more time to review applications. This caused a problem for people who wanted to submit application to retake the exam prior to the deadline, but hadn't received their results yet. People got around the issue by submitting their re-application anyway, but asking OSBEELS to hold payment until their results are received.

Yesterday, OSBEELS held a hearing to make a change that prohibits people from submitting a re-application until after their results have been received. Since exam results are never available prior to Dec 1st or June 1st, this means that examinees will NEVER be able to retake an exam in Oregon 6 months later. I submitted a public comment on the issue with the proposed rule change but I don't think it stopped them from enacting it. A board member told me after the meeting that they were going to look into this issue and that they were sympathic, but there was nothing they could do about it immediately.

Until OSBEELS gets their act together, I would highly recommend that you apply to take the exam in Washington instead of Oregon, for a multitude of reasons:


The application deadline is Jan 15/July 15 (45 days later than Oregon)
The application cost is only $65 (vs. $225 in Oregon) 
You'll receive the exam results directly from NCEES via e-mail (so you'll be one of the first states to find out your results)
You'll be able to re-take the exam 6 months later if you fail
There are no requirements in Washington to show additional proof of study if you fail an exam more than twice.
I have not heard of anyone having any problems with the Washington Board, whereas everyone I know (including myself) has had some sort of issue with our dealings with OSBEELS.
If you work in Oregon, you'll eventually need to deal with OSBEELS, but at least you won't be dealing with the stress of studying for an exam as well. The comity process seems to go a lot more smoothly than applying by examination.


----------



## andre (Nov 13, 2009)

Wow! This is very helpful information. I just took the test in October and was wondering about the Dec. 1st deadline and what happens if you don't pass and want to retake the test in April.

You are so right about dealing with OSBEELS. I had nothing but issues with them, they were rude, incompetent and non-responsive. I had to make so many phone calls and nobody was getting back to me. It was ridiculous.


----------



## IlPadrino (Nov 14, 2009)

klk said:


> If you work in Oregon, you'll eventually need to deal with OSBEELS, but at least you won't be dealing with the stress of studying for an exam as well. The comity process seems to go a lot more smoothly than applying by examination.


That's some good gouge... thanks for sharing! I had a great experience with OSBEELS back in 2007 but it looks like things are a lot different today.

It'll be interesting to see if NCEES is able to prevent jurisdiction shopping - I've gotten the sense they're against the idea of you going to a different state because it's easier (education, experience, or exam registration).


----------



## JAdams (Nov 17, 2009)

Being in Oregon, this is very frustrating to find out, I truly hope I pass the exam I took in Oct. I really dont like the thought of having to apply in WA in order to keep from waiting 1 year to retake.


----------



## johnb (Dec 14, 2009)

klk said:


> Since most people applying to take an exam do not end up dealing with OSBEELS until after they've submitted their application, I wanted to post a warning about a recent change to the rules that will affect you if you fail and need to retake the exam.
> A few years ago, OSBEELS changed their deadlines to Dec 1/June 1 because they need more time to review applications. This caused a problem for people who wanted to submit application to retake the exam prior to the deadline, but hadn't received their results yet. People got around the issue by submitting their re-application anyway, but asking OSBEELS to hold payment until their results are received.
> 
> Yesterday, OSBEELS held a hearing to make a change that prohibits people from submitting a re-application until after their results have been received. Since exam results are never available prior to Dec 1st or June 1st, this means that examinees will NEVER be able to retake an exam in Oregon 6 months later. I submitted a public comment on the issue with the proposed rule change but I don't think it stopped them from enacting it. A board member told me after the meeting that they were going to look into this issue and that they were sympathic, but there was nothing they could do about it immediately.
> ...


----------



## Photo Engineer (Dec 15, 2009)

IlPadrino said:


> It'll be interesting to see if NCEES is able to prevent jurisdiction shopping - I've gotten the sense they're against the idea of you going to a different state because it's easier (education, experience, or exam registration).


While the NCEES can stop people from taking exams out of state via proctoring, I don't think they will ever be able to prevent people from driving to another state and taking the exam there (as well as applying for licensure in the other state). I don't think states are allowed to bar out of state residents from becoming licensed or to take the exam, and the NCEES would be on pretty thin ice there.

As you no doubt know, the Washington state exam location is only a couple hours north of Portland, so it's an easy place to take an exam out of state.


----------



## klk (Dec 15, 2009)

A lot of people I know (almost every PE in my office) does work in Washington also, so we all get our Washington PE anyway in addition to our Oregon PE. Its not really "jurisdiction shopping" if you intend to practice in both states. Also, since the education/experience requirements are nearly identical, its not the same as the people who go take the test down in California because they only require 2 years of experience.

Eventually, NCEES is going to prohibit out of state proctoring, which Oregon currently allows. Historically, there have been a significant number of foreign examinees who take the exam in S. Korea. I am guessing that once OSBEELS staff is no longer having to review these applications (which are more difficult and time consuming to review due to non-ABET accredited degrees, etc) they might be more willing to revise the deadline for re-examination applications.


----------



## combat engineer (Dec 17, 2009)

I wish I'd known that before I started this whole process in Oregon. Oh well, hopefully I'll have passed and this will be OBE.



klk said:


> Since most people applying to take an exam do not end up dealing with OSBEELS until after they've submitted their application, I wanted to post a warning about a recent change to the rules that will affect you if you fail and need to retake the exam.
> A few years ago, OSBEELS changed their deadlines to Dec 1/June 1 because they need more time to review applications. This caused a problem for people who wanted to submit application to retake the exam prior to the deadline, but hadn't received their results yet. People got around the issue by submitting their re-application anyway, but asking OSBEELS to hold payment until their results are received.
> 
> Yesterday, OSBEELS held a hearing to make a change that prohibits people from submitting a re-application until after their results have been received. Since exam results are never available prior to Dec 1st or June 1st, this means that examinees will NEVER be able to retake an exam in Oregon 6 months later. I submitted a public comment on the issue with the proposed rule change but I don't think it stopped them from enacting it. A board member told me after the meeting that they were going to look into this issue and that they were sympathic, but there was nothing they could do about it immediately.
> ...


----------



## klk (Mar 26, 2010)

bump in case anyone is starting to think about applying to take the exam in Oregon . . . See previous advice


----------

